# medicines & cures



## andy volkerts (Dec 19, 2015)

Allways on the hunt for cure bottles and San Francisco medicine bottles, cure bottles must have the word  "Cure" embossed in the glass......PM ME if you have any or post here, thanks.....Andy Volkerts


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 12, 2016)

bump


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 26, 2016)

bump


----------



## Nevadabottles (Feb 14, 2016)

I'll keep my eye out for you Andy since I am just a couple hours from San Francisco, something might appear. Anything in particular that you are looking for (besides the cures)?


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks. In particular I am looking for the longnecked aqua variant of the Pratts new life, A.M. Mcboyle proprietors, 1870's.......and as always I am looking for a Mt Shasta Cure.....Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 21, 2016)

bump


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 18, 2016)

bump


----------



## ACLbottles (Mar 20, 2016)

Do you collect any of the Warner's Safe Cure bottles? Not necessarily just the common Kidney & Liver Cure, but any of the harder to find Warner's bottles?


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello ACL bottles. I have the Warners Diabetic cure and the Rheumatic cure plus several varients of the K&L cure plus a Tippecanoe and a London small Warners K&L in green. So basically I am good re the Warners, unless you have one in screaming yellow...Thanks for your reply........Andy


----------



## ACLbottles (Mar 20, 2016)

Okay I thought so. Good luck!


----------



## jleviner (Apr 10, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> Allways on the hunt for cure bottles and San Francisco medicine bottles, cure bottles must have the word  "Cure" embossed in the glass......PM ME if you have any or post here, thanks.....Andy Volkerts



I am very new to bottles and know next to nothing but am interested in learning more if you have any suggestions. 
I have an old "cure" bottle. It reads 'one minute cough cure'.
If you may be interested please let me know and I can try to figure out how to send a pic.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Apr 11, 2016)

Go to Google and key in one minute cough cure, and you can get your info there.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 12, 2016)

jleviner Hello and welcome to the site. Thanks for posting, but I have all three examples of the one minute cough cure, they are one of the most easy of the cures to aquire, 3 sizes including the sample........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (May 14, 2016)

bump


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 12, 2016)

bump


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 25, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> Thanks. In particular I am looking for the longnecked aqua variant of the Pratts new life, A.M. Mcboyle proprietors, 1870's.......and as always I am looking for a Mt Shasta Cure.....Andy



Just received  a long necked Pratts New Life, So now just need the Mount Shasta cure, and other S.F. Meds......Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 10, 2016)

Just got a Warners Animal cure, still looking for a Copes Mt Shasta Kidney & Liver cure.......


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 12, 2016)

bump


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 28, 2016)

bump


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 30, 2017)

bump


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 23, 2017)

bump


----------



## AmyJoShort (Jul 9, 2019)

andy volkerts said:


> Allways on the hunt for cure bottles and San Francisco medicine bottles, cure bottles must have the word  "Cure" embossed in the glass......PM ME if you have any or post here, thanks.....Andy Volkerts


Specifically S.F. "Cure"s?? Or any "cure"s??

Sent from my moto e5 plus using Tapatalk


----------

